# We have a Winner!!!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Just got back from finishing getting things ready for next weekends Bow Opener. Lets just say they have found my feeder, I had 388 pictures of deer in the past 2 weeks, actually less as the batteries dieds sometime after Tuesday of last week. No monster buck, in fact all the bucks so far are young and what make the cut for the Antler Restriction rules this year, except this guy and I'm going to punch his ticket first chance I get and I hope it is with a bow.....







There are a couple with small bucks that in the fringe there is a bigger deer, but you can't make out the size of his rack. Might be a good year after all....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Post up the pictures of the kill


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking good Derek, good luck. :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats a good shooter there Derek. Good luck on sticking him!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Deer contest*

Longest spike (sign up) then stickmm


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I only hope he will stand in that spot and strike that pose for me opening morning. He is 18 yards from my stand, broadside and looking away. That there is a bowhunters wet dream.......

Here is one of the other pics I was talking about. The deer to the left if you zoom in you can see it a young buck with about a 8 to 10 inch spread, but the deer to right is a bigger bodied deer so it might must be a bigger buck, but you can make out his horns.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck, hes a good one to take!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

perfict one to take, nice


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

This here ole girl with twins gets a pass, at least until the last part of bow season. If I don't see anything or get anything by the last week, she may start looking really good, if you know what I mean.......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> This here ole girl with twins gets a pass, at least until the last part of bow season. If I don't see anything or get anything by the last week, she may start looking really good, if you know what I mean.......


Hammer that buck Buddy!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

That spike has what it takes.......... to make a nice set of paring knife handles.

TAKE 'IM!!!!

(You got me so dang worked up I'm gonna go outside a fling a couple of arrow at the target)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> That spike has what it takes.......... to make a nice set of paring knife handles.
> 
> TAKE 'IM!!!!
> 
> (You got me so dang worked up I'm gonna go outside a fling a couple of arrow at the target)


Well I was so worked up I took my 3D target and put it up right where he was standing Saturday afternoon and practiced from my stand...........he is in big trouble if he visits.......

BTW I owe my wife a big thanks for pulling my arrows and sending them back up to me while I was in the stand. A good woman is as hard to find as a trophy buck!


----------

